# Rubik's Cube Wedding



## D-Faze (Oct 1, 2013)

Wedding of Maria Plitina and Yury Timoshchenko took place at 17 of May 2013 in Moscow, Russia. Registration was made in Izmailovsky Kremlin. Rubik's Cube was the main theme of the wedding.


----------



## rj (Oct 1, 2013)

No kidding! The wedding favors were...?


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 1, 2013)

uhhh...(awkward silence)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 1, 2013)

2:33 The groom is thinking, "You're so RUR'U'..."


----------



## BluShehn (Oct 1, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> 2:33 The groom is thinking, "You're so RUR'U'..."



Now that is probably the best cubing joke I've ever heard.


----------



## cubizh (Oct 2, 2013)

I sure missed D-Faze's amazing video creation talent for Worlds 2013


----------



## rj (Oct 2, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> 2:33 The groom is thinking, "You're so RUR'U'..."



Totally.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 2, 2013)

This is awesome, the bride and groom looked so happy to be together.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Oct 2, 2013)

Too cool! Because we met solving Rubik's cubes, my wife and I had Rubik's cubes in our engagement pictures and in many aspects of the reception decor. It wasn't our main theme as it was here - it sure is cool to see all the different ways they incorporated it.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Oct 2, 2013)

Congrats to all of you 

I have to divorce my husband and marry him again Just for a Video hahahahahahah and D- Faze is welcome to make a video on my wedding hahahaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Teencuber (Oct 2, 2013)

And how many carrots did the ring have?? Oh yea, it was a mini mini 3x3!!!!


----------



## YddEd (Oct 2, 2013)

Teencuber said:


> And how many *carrots* did the ring have?? Oh yea, it was a mini mini 3x3!!!!


You mean carats


----------

